# darwin: nullfs



## pyrrol (Sep 18, 2002)

Hello,

is someone able to give me any hints how to add the nullfs (mount_null) to my 10.2 installation?

I found the sources on http://www.publicsource.apple.com/p...4/projects.html
in "xnu" and "diskdev_cmd" - but I think 1.41 resources are outdated for 10.2!? So got some newer (Apple-344) from the cvs, but didn't find any newer buildtools, dpkg, cctools or bootstrap_cmds there (the old sources gave some strange errors during "make install" so I did this manly by hand).

Anyway, after a few days got xnu and diskdev_cmds build, but the default configuration does not build the nullfs.
If I change in the dir for mount_null and try to build it alone I get some errors concerning the buildtools (Builder.pm, Packages.pm).

Maybe anyone knows a little more detailt (updated) guide for adding these apple sources to the system, then their howtos?


----------



## rharder (Sep 18, 2002)

Sorry, I can't help, but can you tell me what nullfs is?

-Rob


----------

